# varmint grenades



## TreeHunerd (Jan 28, 2008)

Picked up 250ct. box of 36gr. varmint grenades other day for my 221 fireball. I read that people are getting good accuracy in 22-250's at high velocity.Anybody had out there had any luck and if so what powders are u using? I am going to use 2400 in my fireball,good article in varmint hunter couple issues back on cartridge,bullet combo. Just kicken around idea of using grenades in one of my 250's.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i was looking at trying them in my 223. i read somewhere they were using ramshot tac in the 223, i would think it would work good in the fireball too. dont know about the 250.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I got some pretty good 5 shot groups out of my 250 with 40.5 gr H380, pic of that target is on the measuring target post. Also good groups with 39gr Varget. These are both toward the top end from my books in velocity, but I have not run them over the chrono yet. The one PD I shot last year basically vaporized at 25 yds with the 39gr Varget load. I will be loading more powders as soon as I can get my hands on the new Barnes #4 manual.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

wow, your pushing a 36 gr bullet with 40+ gr. of 380, thats gotta be fast!


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Seems like the BC is low enough on them that it may be a factor at longer ranges, shedding velocity faster and dropping farther than a little more conventional varmint bullet.

I shoot 40 gr Ballistic Tips, V-Max's and Blitz Kings out of my 222 at 3500 and they all perform well.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> wow, your pushing a 36 gr bullet with 40+ gr. of 380, thats gotta be fast!


Yea, I would guess so. I was told since there was not a lot of 36gr VG info available that I could just use info from a 40gr bullet and watch for pressure signs. The Nosler 40gr info with 41gr H380 shows 4070fps. I am assuming the 36gr VG should be right in that neighborhood, but I haven't seen any pressure signs in the brass, so hopefully it is ok. I will chrono this load as soon as I get a good day to shoot.


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 24, 2008)

36GR VG out of my 22-250AI with RL 15 can't recall weight of load.

shooting 4400 FPS accuratly
Worked up to 4600 FPS 1-1/2" @ 100. Backed off to make bugholes.

Good pill in my book.

They all got to the paper in a 1-8 twist Pacnor barrel 21-1/2" Modern bullets stay together.

Norm

EDIT
Do not load these wieghts with out working up to them !!
4402 FPS with RL15 41.5 GR Will post pic of group next time I shoot one..
4483 FPS with RL15 43.5 GR Case head shine and flat primer......


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 24, 2008)

Reloaders nest had 35GR V-max info with Hodgon LilGun,

Load 4917 in caliber .221 Remington Fireball
LoadID 4917
Bullet Hornady V-Max
BulletWeight 35 grs
Powder Hodgdon Lil'Gun
PowderWeight 16 grs
Primer Remington 7 1/2
Brass Make Remington
Barrel Length 24 (inches)
C.O.L 1.745 (inches)
Velocity 3535 fps
Group (inches by 3 shot at 100 yds)
Submitted Date 1/6/2003 2:30:00 AM
Submitted By 
Gun Info 
Comment

Energy 969 ft-lbs
TKO 3.92
OGW 81 lbs
IPSC PF 123.72

With H227

LoadID 4916
Bullet Hornady V-Max
BulletWeight 35 grs
Powder Hodgdon H4227
PowderWeight 16.5 grs
Primer Remington 7 1/2
Brass Make Remington
Barrel Length 24 (inches)
C.O.L 1.745 (inches)
Velocity 3403 fps
Group (inches by 3 shot at 100 yds)
Submitted Date 1/6/2003 2:30:00 AM
Submitted By 
Gun Info 
Comment

Energy 898 ft-lbs
TKO 3.78
OGW 72 lbs
IPSC PF 119.1

With H4198

Bullet Hornady V-Max
BulletWeight 35 grs
Powder Hodgdon H4198
PowderWeight 20 grs
Primer Remington 7 1/2
Brass Make Remington
Barrel Length 24 (inches)
C.O.L 1.745 (inches)
Velocity 3423 fps
Group (inches by 3 shot at 100 yds)
Submitted Date 1/6/2003 2:30:00 AM
Submitted By 
Gun Info 
Comment

Energy 909 ft-lbs
TKO 3.8
OGW 74 lbs
IPSC PF 119.8

Start 10% under and you should be busy for a couple of pokes. Let me know what you come up with.


----------

